# i'm a trapping rookie



## twd22285 (Dec 19, 2007)

Just joined this forum, have yet to set a trap but got a wild hair and now i got a bunch of traps on the way and have been reading forums and websites like crazy since!! on my way to taking trappers ed, and am hoping to find another obsesion. good to be here


----------

